

DotCloud gets NodeJS support - shykes
http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-gets-nodejs-support

======
boolean
DotCloud might be my favorite company in 2011. It's definitely solving a big
problem of mine. From account creation to production level deployment of my
Django app took me less than an hour. Offloading sysadmin work has been a
great pleasure for me for the last couple of days.

------
ptarjan
I just registered and am really excited. Thanks for the beta invites.

I think you should make the deploy script actually workable. Step 4 gives me:

    
    
      error: You are not allowed to create deployment in "ramen".
    

Maybe pick a random repo name that isn't taken already. test-<two words> or
something like that.

~~~
shykes
Great idea. Let's customize that cheat sheet.

------
anateus
Awesome, Otto shall arrive home safely quite soon.

Though, it looks like you can't serve port 80 from nodejs? That would make it
impossible to run normal web applications using node.js on dotcloud, no?

~~~
jpetazzo
"Yes you can!"

Sorry if that's not very clear; but although your app has to run on port 8080,
it will be reachable through (e.g.) <http://nodechat.ramen.dotcloud.com/>
(after bouncing through half a dozen internal proxies, load balancers,
discarded Otto's toys, and other funky stuff that you don't want to hear
about).

~~~
anateus
Fantastic. I guess you (I'm assuming you work for dotcloud) just need to make
it clearer in the docs.

~~~
jpetazzo
You're totally right. Following your advice, I added a little note to the
docs. I hope it will clear up any doubt!

------
marcc
Looks pretty awesome. How long is the wait for getting into the beta? I just
applied for the first time.

~~~
bmelton
Keep an eye out for user shykes, he's a founder. He was handing out beta
invites like candy not too long ago so, if you catch him posting again, it
could happen... maybe.

~~~
shykes
Boom. <http://www.dotcloud.com/account/create>

IkWHBs 5TTp4c hoQPZl CFDbY1 J9Hves

Boom,

Mn4GJj 4HYy94 zWVxUs SoCGIJ qmnXpm

and boom

2t46OK ZAmpIA IbVN9g 7a2KGT C1mL2m 6CChjR

boom boom boom

dJWWTb r89u6j aXuCyi ocmoWi NuiKrw flcRE8 oUmWhc e3mcvC YgCTmK

Boom.

~~~
shykes
Also: <http://www.dotcloud.com/account/create?invite_code=boom>

------
kaerast
I spotted this in the docs yesterday when I was looking to deploy a NodeJS app
I was playing with. I kept getting an error suggesting nodes wasn't recognised
as a deployment type. Do I need to upgrade my installed version of the
Dotcloud software?

~~~
spahl
It was not active for everybody yesterday and we pushed the docs a bit
early:-)

It will work without an upgrade.

------
nischalshetty
This would only add to the excitement and enthusiasm currently around Node.js
. I've been planning to use node.js for a feature on my product (I am on the
appengine and what I want to build does not fit into the GAE philosophy).
Node.js seems simple and I've been trying to set it up on AWS. I guess I'll
give dotcloud a try too.

------
tomjen3
DotCloud is definitely interesting, but I am somewhat concerned about the lack
of prices on their homepage (there is not much point in doing business with a
company without knowing their price) as well as the signup for their beta - I
don't (yet) know what language I would write the code in, as that would depend
of the actual usage pattern of the software so I can't sign up?

Anyway I will add this to the list of things to look at at some later point.

------
js4all
Congrats to the DotCloud team. I am following the developments since the
launch about 3 mounth ago. The stack is really impressive and NodeJS is an
important addition.

